

Facebook opens up the Ads API (Part of the Marketing API now) - wdavidturner
http://www.facebook.com/marketingapi/

======
wdavidturner
Unfortunately, this doesn't mean its actually "open". It means they're open to
accepting your applications and it looks like they'll be adding people in
quicker than before during the beta.

